# Competition piece!



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

First time using a Pallete knife to do this oil painting! Touched up with a brush! What do you think? .....


----------



## LindaLu (Mar 9, 2011)

Fantastic! I thought it was a photo!


----------



## MDiane (Mar 26, 2012)

Wow!


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

LindaLu said:


> Fantastic! I thought it was a photo!


Oh! Thank you LindyLou! ... When I sent the copy of painting through for the competition! Someone thought it was the original photograph we were copying! .... Which is so encouraging! 🌹


----------



## bane (Nov 27, 2012)

LindaLu said:


> Fantastic! I thought it was a photo!


Same here. It's amazing. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

MDiane said:


> Wow!


Thank you MDiane 🌹


----------



## dragonfly7673 (May 13, 2014)

Until I read your note, I thought it was a photograph too. It's stunning!


----------



## iris925 (Apr 22, 2011)

I have always been in wonder about people that can 'paint' with a Palette knife. I really like your work and hope that you win hands down! Your placement of the light really brings the waterfall to life.


----------



## Poffas (Jan 30, 2013)

Beautiful work


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

BeverleyBee said:


> Same here. It's amazing. :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thank you so much BeverlyBee 🌹


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

dragonfly7673 said:


> Until I read your note, I thought it was a photograph too. It's stunning!


Thank you Really is appreciated 🌹


----------



## eahite (Aug 26, 2013)

I think that would look lovely in my living room !


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Oh my goodness! That is absolutely lovely! If you don't win first prize I cannot see why! I am in awe of your talent! :thumbup:


----------



## CBB (Sep 12, 2014)

Beautiful work! I love it. It reminds me of walking through the woods in the summer. <3


----------



## Grammy Toni (Apr 30, 2011)

Wonderful painting. You did a magnificent job.


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

Granny-Pearl said:


> First time using a Pallete knife to do this oil painting! Touched up with a brush! What do you think? .....


Wow what a talented artist you are! It's beautiful!


----------



## GoodyTwoShoes (Apr 4, 2013)

That is amazing!! It looks like a photo. I am aspiring to your level of talent


----------



## calmdestiny (Nov 29, 2014)

Granny-Pearl said:


> First time using a Pallete knife to do this oil painting! Touched up with a brush! What do you think? .....


Wow! This is a painting!! Beautiful
Thanks for sharing, anymore.


----------



## calmdestiny (Nov 29, 2014)

Granny-Pearl said:


> First time using a Pallete knife to do this oil painting! Touched up with a brush! What do you think? .....


Wow! This is a painting!! Beautiful
Thanks for sharing, anymore.?


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

iris925 said:


> I have always been in wonder about people that can 'paint' with a Palette knife. I really like your work and hope that you win hands down! Your placement of the light really brings the waterfall to life.


Soooo! appreciate & thankyou for your wonderful comments & kind words! Iris925 🌹


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## marg 123 (Oct 17, 2012)

Beautiful. Good luck in comp.


----------



## COgramma (Aug 9, 2014)

Really amazing. Your deserve first place. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

beautiful.


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

Looks like a winner to me. Absolutely beautiful!!! Good luck!!!


----------



## GrannyAnnie (Jun 12, 2011)

You are a winner. Without a doubt.


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

unbelievably beautiful...


----------



## ggknit (Feb 13, 2012)

it is beautiful.


----------



## junebjh (Jun 9, 2012)

Beautiful. Water is hard to get right.


----------



## ParkerEliz (Mar 21, 2011)

Your painting is very beautiful and so realistic! I wish you the best in your competition.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

LindaLu said:


> Fantastic! I thought it was a photo!


That is what I thought. How amazing. you are very talented.


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

iris925 said:


> I have always been in wonder about people that can 'paint' with a Palette knife. I really like your work and hope that you win hands down! Your placement of the light really brings the waterfall to life.


So appreciate your kind words & encouraging comments! Thank-you Iris925 I,ve put of using a Pallets knife as thought it would be difficult! But thought this picture with the rock facing would be good to try this method! So pleased I did! As loved it! .. And would recommend it! .... Thank-you once again KrissyKarol 🌹


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

CBB said:


> Beautiful work! I love it. It reminds me of walking through the woods in the summer. <3


Thank you so much CBB ! So pleased you were able to pick up on the atmosphere of the painting! Your kind words mean a lot! 🌹


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

run4fittness said:


> Oh my goodness! That is absolutely lovely! If you don't win first prize I cannot see why! I am in awe of your talent! :thumbup:


Thank you & bless you run4fitness! Appreciate your kindness! 🌹


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

Thank-you every one for taking time to stop by & look at my work! I so appreciate all your kind up building comments! Find them so encouraging! &#127801;


----------



## Sjlegrandma (Jan 18, 2013)

Amazing. If you don't receive first prize we will all be onto them!


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

That is lovely. I could almost hear the waterfall, I hope you win.


----------



## tnbobie (Jan 19, 2014)

LindaLu said:


> Fantastic! I thought it was a photo!


Me too. Excellent work. Hope you win.


----------



## scottie55 (Jul 5, 2014)

wow, stunning work x


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

Wow! That is a painting? I thought it was a photograph as well. Very nice work!


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

Very picturesque..almost a 3D feeling..worthy of recognition.


----------



## amamac (May 21, 2013)

You get my first prize, for sure!
You are a real artist!
I love it!


----------



## gloxsk8 (Aug 12, 2011)

It's amazing. A winner for sure!


----------



## moherlyle (May 14, 2011)

I thought it was a photo also! I'm very impressed-haven't tried oils yet. Playing around with acrylics a bit.


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Great work! I thought it was a photo at first.


----------



## WVMaryBeth (Dec 16, 2013)

LindaLu said:


> Fantastic! I thought it was a photo!


Me too! Congrats!


----------



## Marge St Pete (Jul 21, 2011)

So beautiful.


----------



## jdsanford5 (Jul 5, 2012)

Gorgeous painting - you are very talented ;-)


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

Wow! Gorgeous work! You do beautiful work. ;0)


----------



## jdsanford5 (Jul 5, 2012)

Gorgeous painting - you are very talented ;-)


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

Its spectacular!


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

LindaLu said:


> Fantastic! I thought it was a photo!


Me too. Lovely work.


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

iris925 said:


> I have always been in wonder about people that can 'paint' with a Palette knife. I really like your work and hope that you win hands down! Your placement of the light really brings the waterfall to life.


I agree. You are really accomplished with this technique, and it appears you are a wonderful artist, overall. It is absolutely fabulous!


----------



## gginastoria (Jun 2, 2013)

Add my compliments - you deserve to win a prize.


----------



## Terri LaB (Sep 5, 2014)

It's beautiful


----------



## dragonswing (Feb 18, 2014)

eahite said:


> I think that would look lovely in my living room !


I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

Granny-Pearl said:


> First time using a Pallete knife to do this oil painting! Touched up with a brush! What do you think? .....


Beautiful! How talented you are!


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

If this dose not win a prize then the judges are blind.


----------



## cattdages (Aug 3, 2011)

Beautiful! I want to GO there!


----------



## Knitnutty (Feb 9, 2011)

Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Brawny (Feb 2, 2014)

AWESOME!!! KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK.


----------



## st1tch (Dec 13, 2011)

WOW


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

It is beautiful I miss painting so badly.


----------



## seedee95758 (Dec 8, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## heatherb (Apr 14, 2013)

LindaLu said:


> Fantastic! I thought it was a photo!


Likewise x very good


----------



## diana999 (Mar 24, 2011)

i think it is really beautiful good job


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

nice,i thought it was a photo.


----------



## annguttridge (Nov 27, 2012)

So real


----------



## annguttridge (Nov 27, 2012)

So real


----------



## annguttridge (Nov 27, 2012)

So real


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

I think you've "nailed it" - perfection.


----------



## auntycarol (Mar 24, 2012)

LindaLu said:


> Fantastic! I thought it was a photo!


I did to until I read the description!


----------



## blawler (Feb 20, 2012)

Beautiful work. Hope you win. Aloha... Bev


----------



## Vickie M (May 10, 2014)

Beautiful painting. Good luck with the competition.


----------



## gloriam (Aug 11, 2011)

Fantastic.


----------



## Nancylynn1946 (Nov 19, 2012)

Supurb!


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

Another amazing piece of art from one amazing woman - whom I am honoured to call my friend!! Love it..btw.. the birds are back at the lake so will have more pix for you soon.. am here now watching them all.. xoxoxo ws


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

tat'sgran said:


> Another amazing piece of art from one amazing woman - whom I am honoured to call my friend!! Love it..btw.. the birds are back at the lake so will have more pix for you soon.. am here now watching them all.. xoxoxo ws


Thank you Wendy my dear friend! You,ll be pleased to know! On my easel right now is the "Sunflower & Yellow Finch" mixed media painting! Oils on Acrylic! Been working on & of for a few weeks! Thank you so much for the wonderful photo,s! I,be been able to use to compose this painting! Enjoy your stay at the lake! Look forward to some more pics! (The lighting is a bit flickery so not the best on this Sunflower painting! ..) hugs KrissyKarol xo


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

Thank you so much everyone for your wonderful kind words! I am overwhelmed & very humbled by this response! ..... Of which I thank & appreciate from each one of you! ... May Gods blessings be with you! &#128155;&#128153;&#128158;&#127801;


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

Granny-Pearl said:


> Thank you Wendy my dear friend! You,ll be pleased to know! On my easel right now is the "Sunflower & Yellow Finch" mixed media painting! Oils on Acrylic! Been working on & of for a few weeks! Thank you so much for the wonderful photo,s! I,be been able to use to compose this painting! Enjoy your stay at the lake! Look forward to some more pics! (The lighting is a bit flickery so not the best on this Sunflower painting! ..) hugs KrissyKarol xo


You are so welcome.. your talent is like a present I love to unwarp.. each time I see a painting I am amazed.. keep up the good work .. the finches are here now but of course the sunflowers are still 5" tall! Time and lack of frost is what we need.. so now get back to work and I will do the same.. have a HUGE project on the go.. no less than 10 patterns in two collections.. lots of work not only knitting and reknitting but typing and double checking every one.. Soon I promise..! Hugs dear friend! xo ws


----------



## sewnknit (Jun 8, 2014)

Granny-Pearl said:


> First time using a Pallete knife to do this oil painting! Touched up with a brush! What do you think? .....


Awesome !! Hope to see more in future.


----------



## annejo (May 3, 2011)

lovely lovely..Anne


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

Outstanding, you will do well in the competition


----------



## Longtimer (May 23, 2013)

LindaLu said:


> Fantastic! I thought it was a photo!


I did too. Nice work, actually, excellent work.


----------



## Becca (Jan 26, 2011)

Anyone for a walk in the forest with a quick dip in the pool? Absolutely amazing. And you knit too!!!


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

I too thought is was a photo. Well done.


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

Wonderful


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

tat'sgran said:


> You are so welcome.. your talent is like a present I love to unwarp.. each time I see a painting I am amazed.. keep up the good work .. the finches are here now but of course the sunflowers are still 5" tall! Time and lack of frost is what we need.. so now get back to work and I will do the same.. have a HUGE project on the go.. no less than 10 patterns in two collections.. lots of work not only knitting and reknitting but typing and double checking every one.. Soon I promise..! Hugs dear friend! xo ws


Thank you Wendy! Sounds wonderful over there! Back to nature! Looking forward to seeing your latest design work & patterns! Wonderful to be able to use our God given talents! Take care! Hugs xox Krissy xo


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

Thank you everyone & with much appreciation for your lovely upbuilding comments! Of which really does touch me! &#127801;


----------



## bettymagu (Sep 27, 2011)

sure wish I could paint. Beautiful work


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

I did too! We have quite an artist among us. Beautiful, absolutely beautiful.


LindaLu said:


> Fantastic! I thought it was a photo!


----------



## grma16 (Aug 26, 2012)

Beautiful. Very talented.


----------



## flowergrower (Mar 1, 2011)

Wonderful. Obviously you are a very talented artist!


----------



## MiniHawHaw (Mar 22, 2013)

Wow!! Just Beautiful!! Reminds me of visits to my Aunts Cottage in the woods when I was younger, great memories of that time & place. It was beautiful & peaceful & so is your work of art.
MJ


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

bettymagu said:


> sure wish I could paint. Beautiful work


Bettymagu..... Believe it or not! I thought I couldn't,t paint until I had a go! Just 5yrs ago! .... So pleased I picked up the brushes! Thankyou so much for your lovely words x🎨


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

Sugar and Spice's Mom said:


> I did too! We have quite an artist among us. Beautiful, absolutely beautiful.


So appreciate your appreciation & kind words & encouragement! Sugar & spices mom! Thankyou so much 🌹🎨


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

grma16 said:


> Beautiful. Very talented.


Thankyou sooo much grma16 x🌹


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

MiniHawHaw said:


> Wow!! Just Beautiful!! Reminds me of visits to my Aunts Cottage in the woods when I was younger, great memories of that time & place. It was beautiful & peaceful & so is your work of art.
> MJ


Thankyou MiniHawHaw .... So pleased you can feel the atmosphere of this painting! Appreciate very much your kind words & encouragement xo 🌹🎨


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

MiniHawHaw said:


> Wow!! Just Beautiful!! Reminds me of visits to my Aunts Cottage in the woods when I was younger, great memories of that time & place. It was beautiful & peaceful & so is your work of art.
> MJ


Thankyou MiniHawHaw .... So pleased you can feel the atmosphere of this painting! Appreciate very much your kind words & encouragement xo 🌹🎨


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

flowergrower said:


> Wonderful. Obviously you are a very talented artist!


Bless you & many thanks flower grower! Appreciate your kind words! xo 🌹🎨


----------



## PhoenixFire (Feb 26, 2014)

if i look at your painting long enough, i think i feel a mist...

wonderful painting!


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

PhoenixFire said:


> if i look at your painting long enough, i think i feel a mist...
> 
> wonderful painting!


Thank you so much Phoenix Fire ". Appreciate your lovely comment! x🌹🎨


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Hope a nice prize comes your way! Will look great on a wall! :mrgreen:


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

sandj said:


> Hope a nice prize comes your way! Will look great on a wall! :mrgreen:


Thank you so much for the lovely compliment Sandj ....the results come out tomorrow around 6pm UK time! .... So will know then! Been fun & enjoyed the challenge! ... 🌹🎨


----------

